# Masamoto KS Series Hon Kasumi White Steel No.2 Kiritsuke (single edge)



## aid671 (Jun 21, 2017)

has anyone used a Masamoto KS Series Hon Kasumi White Steel No.2 Kiritsuke (single edge)?? I was planning on buying one for daily use. I am a sous chef in a hotel and will be using it mostly on finer cuts and probably on meats too. Im just asking cause I havent seen any reviews on the knife.

thank you


----------



## khashy (Jun 21, 2017)

I have one, I'll post some photos and my thoughts for you later tonight


----------



## aid671 (Jun 21, 2017)

thank you very much bud!


----------



## mise_en_place (Jun 27, 2017)

Are you replacing another single-bevel kiritsuke or just looking to change things up?


----------



## aid671 (Jun 27, 2017)

mise_en_place said:


> Are you replacing another single-bevel kiritsuke or just looking to change things up?



I am wanting to change this up, I know it will take practice using it but I'm just wanting to know more about single bevel kiritsuke because there are not a lot of reviews on them.


----------



## khashy (Jun 27, 2017)

Right, sorry about the delay, it slipped my mind.

Here are the photos as promised:



















The measurements:

Heel to tip: 291mm
Machi to tip: 305mm
Height at heel: 45.4mm
Thickness at the handle: 4.4mm
Thickness at heel: 4.5mm

I haven't used the knife yet but, well, it's a beast at 300mm. It comes screaming sharp out of the box and he F&F is good. The spine is releaved and the neck is not sharp. The handle is nice enough. The machi looks great and the sand blasted bit at the heel looks fantastic.

I guess the important part of this knife is the profile and the tip. In terms of profile, it has a fantastically generous flat, as you'd expect from a Kiritsuke. I would put it at 70% of the blade length being dead flat and then an ever so slight curve up towards the tip for the rest of the blade.

The tip itself is really good, very very thin. I would imagine this tip will perform very well.

There is some distal taper but the spine is sturdy, there is zero flex to the blade.

In terms grind, it's dead flat on one side and nicely convex on the other. I do have to say that eventhough this is technically single bevel, it's actually not very noticeable. I'm guessing you wouldn't have too much steering with this blade. You can see this from the choil shot above.

If I had to change one thing about the knife, it'd be the height. I would have preferred another two or three millimetres of height.

I hope this helps. Let me know anything else you need to find out about the knife.


----------



## aid671 (Jun 28, 2017)

khashy said:


> Right, sorry about the delay, it slipped my mind.
> 
> Here are the photos as promised:
> 
> ...





Thank you khashy!! This was a great help!!! One question is this the ks or hs series cause your kiritsuke looks much flatter than the one that's on jck site. And the shinogi line looks much higher. In all honestly I would like a flatter kiritsuke.


----------



## khashy (Jun 28, 2017)

aid671 said:


> Thank you khashy!! This was a great help!!! One question is this the ks or hs series cause your kiritsuke looks much flatter than the one that's on jck site. And the shinogi line looks much higher. In all honestly I would like a flatter kiritsuke.



I just looked at the ones on JCK. Mine doesn't look like either, it definitely is not honyaki as I can see the cladding line. It also doesn't look like the KS on there either as mine does not have a wide bevel at all, so no shinogi. What you see is just light in the photo.


----------



## khashy (Jun 28, 2017)

This is the one I have:

http://japan-blades.com/chef-knives/1721.html


----------



## schanop (Jun 28, 2017)

Have a look at recent masamoto catalogue, http://www.masamoto-sohonten.co.jp/en/images/catalog_20161214.pdf .

The one khashy has is (most likely) KS 1630, double edge kiritsuke. It has the same relatively straight edge just like picture in the catalogue (page 7). Its counterpart, single bevel is KS 17xx. It is quite interesting that new JCK site shows knives with much more curve towards the tip. Perhaps, changes in craftmen.


----------



## khashy (Jun 28, 2017)

schanop said:


> Have a look at recent masamoto catalogue, http://www.masamoto-sohonten.co.jp/en/images/catalog_20161214.pdf .
> 
> The one khashy has is (most likely) KS 1630, double edge kiritsuke. It has the same relatively straight edge just like picture in the catalogue (page 7). Its counterpart, single bevel is KS 17xx. It is quite interesting that new JCK site shows knives with much more curve towards the tip. Perhaps, changes in craftmen.



Yup, agreed. KS1630 it is.


----------



## aid671 (Jun 29, 2017)

khashy said:


> This is the one I have:
> 
> http://japan-blades.com/chef-knives/1721.html




that one looks like a winner thank you


----------



## aid671 (Jun 29, 2017)

khashy said:


> Yup, agreed. KS1630 it is.



ahh so yours is a double edge kiritsuke, its still very nice and Im jealous. thank you everyone for the help!!!


----------

